# Climbing post brace?



## Egg_Newton (May 20, 2013)

We are in the process of building our fence we did our corner post braces like this. What are the chances of my goats climbing up and out on them? The brace is at about a 45 degree angle on 48" goat and sheep fencing. Also, we are going to put hot wire at the top and another toward the bottom to prevent rubbing.


----------



## goodhors (May 20, 2013)

Our brace posts are horizontal, about a foot lower than the top of the 60inch tall, above the ground, post.  The angled bracing WIRES are not climbable by goats or sheep.  This method is used by the professional fence installers we had put in the farm fencing.  Has been in place a LOT of years, posts are tight and firm in the ground.

I would think this method with the horizontal brace post is going to be safer for keeping goats inside the fencing, than that angled brace post shown in your drawing.


----------



## Egg_Newton (May 21, 2013)

Well, they are already cemented in the ground so it's too late to go changing them.... we were thinking about putting a small section of more fence in front of them to keep them off.


----------



## crzybowhntr (May 27, 2013)

I would not worry about it. Just put them in and see.


----------

